# Stairs



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

Started taking the stairs at work this past Monday - I take 7 flights up and 10 flights down. I am feeling it too.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

LetsGo said:


> Started taking the stairs at work this past Monday - I take 7 flights up and 10 flights down. I am feeling it too.


It may take a bit of time to get used to it but you will. Just do your best to stick with it.


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

Great workout! It does get easier with time. 

Used to do 12 flights every weekday when I was in the office. Have been working from home since March last year and I doubt I could make it up now haha.


----------



## 46rkl (May 2, 2020)

Good for you! Get yourself a Fitbit or some other fitness tracker and get a feel for how many steps you take in a day. It starts with small steps and next thing you know, you’re getting more fit and losing weight. Definitely helps .


----------



## jeffh (Apr 6, 2020)

LetsGo said:


> Started taking the stairs at work this past Monday - I take 7 flights up and 10 flights down. I am feeling it too.


Good job, keep it up. 
When the weather is good here, I try to walk 2-3 miles at lunch every day. Really helps me to feel better and keep some weight off.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

46rkl said:


> Good for you! Get yourself a Fitbit or some other fitness tracker and get a feel for how many steps you take in a day. It starts with small steps and next thing you know, you’re getting more fit and losing weight. Definitely helps .


I check it on my iPhone Health App, occasionally.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

46rkl said:


> Good for you! Get yourself a Fitbit or some other fitness tracker and get a feel for how many steps you take in a day. It starts with small steps and next thing you know, you’re getting more fit and losing weight. Definitely helps .


I have fitbit and use it to track my steps. A little competition with the wife. The other main reason I use it is to track my sleep. Most times it does it pretty will but other times, it skips an hour to 1.5 hrs.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Very good, maintain your status. Job well done.


----------



## LetsGo (Feb 16, 2021)

Did it all week; however, this next week it will not happen. I am bringing my staff in for an off campus meeting, fairly large group, need a large motel conference room. Then taking them all on an Upland quail hunt. Then I am taking the rest of the week off for *ME* and going to snag some spoonbills and throw jug-lines for catfishes.


----------

